# Apple 30" display in G5 spot?



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 15, 2003)

There was an Apple commercial on MTV which showed the G5 crashing through the walls of a house, and out into the yard. The copy read "Seriously fast." The interesting part is that the display was also SERIOUSLY wide....it was obviously larger than the 23".


----------



## buggerit (Jul 15, 2003)

not a good choice of title


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 15, 2003)

is apple hosting it on their site? that sounds cool


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 15, 2003)

No, from what I've heard, it appeared only once on MTV...


----------



## jiomitori (Jul 15, 2003)

na


----------



## snuflupukis (Jul 15, 2003)

That doesnt look like a 30in display.


----------



## Jack Hammer (Jul 15, 2003)

it was on all star game too (before the start..most expensive spot to boot)


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, I guess all the speculation went to my head...it's just a plain old 23".

Funny how now that we hear of a possible 30", the 23" seems so TINY...lol


----------



## Koelling (Jul 16, 2003)

I saw that commercial on the allstar game... I was at work taking my lunch and lo it was there. I was so excited I nearly spilled my mountain dew and the other guy in the break room looked at me funny. I didn't happen to notice however if it was a large screen :-/


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

I saw the end of that commercial on ABC during Jimmy Kimmel's show, then I flipped back to NBC for the rest of Leno and the same commercial came on.  I think I would have noticed if it had a monitor bigger than my TV.  And to clarify:  the G5 does not go crashing through the house (that would damage the computer), the guy does.  Since it's so powerful.  And stuff.


----------



## ksv (Jul 16, 2003)

That's the 23". I've seen it 
It's more than large enough. Sorry


----------



## rjwc (Jul 16, 2003)

It's the greatest machine ever, but the commercial sux. 
Back to the drawing board, Apple('s ad agency)!


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 16, 2003)

I saw it, didn't look that large to me, but compared to the size of the G4 and G5, it is possible.


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

"Hey, man, come check out this new computer!  It'll blow you through the walls of your house."  Wow, awesome!

The funny thing is, from what was on the monitor, he wasn't even doing anything with it.  It just showed the standard blue background.  Now, if it had been running a DVD with a transparent terminal on top while rendering something in the background, that would be impressive.


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Jul 16, 2003)

Dlatu1983, that's the 23" like others said. It's not a good idea to post new topics with misleading titles like that that only contain wild speculation or poor judgement.


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> * It just showed the standard blue background.  Now, if it had been running a DVD with a transparent terminal on top while rendering something in the background, that would be impressive. *



I thought the commercial was about the cheese grater?


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 16, 2003)

hey is that the new keyboard? i dont see a mouse


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hector, it wasn't speculation, it was overexcitement. That's what happens to us MAC users. Go back to your Compaq


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 16, 2003)

Spitty, the bloke pinned to the tree has the mouse in his hand (it's white) with the ripped cable dangling from it.

It's between 4.2 and 5 seconds into the movie. I only know that because the same point was raised on a UK board this afternoon, so I investigated the movie in QT. Easy to miss!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spitty27 _
> *hey is that the new keyboard? i dont see a mouse *


The guy has it in his hand when he hits the tree.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 16, 2003)

The ad is gone from that site.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2003)

Luckily I saved it.  
AIM:  YonisYuumei


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

Hector: Except that it gets lots of people to look at a thread.

Dlatu: Now that's just rude.

As for the mouse, that's another reason this isn't a very good commercial:  Do you want a computer that can actually cause itself physical damage?


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Jul 18, 2003)

a better way of posting this would have been to indicate that you are starting a thread based on speculation-- or that you wanted to discuss what you saw in the new commercial.

i'm a mac fan too, but i'm not a spaz.


----------



## Vyper (Jul 18, 2003)

That ad sucked.. it made no sense :\


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 21, 2003)

I have had people comment to me about "that new G5" after the ad has been out for a little while. These are folks that know I am a machead and used to not care. I think people's ideas of Apple have changed for the better, with saturation of things like the imac, ipod, etc many may not yet buy a mac or Apple product, but it's not "laughable" as it was a few years ago. This commercial is pretty stupid, but I think it works, and it is a nice change from the white background monologue.


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

Well, I just saw an ad that said, basically, buy a new VW, get a free iPod.  It still had the white background, though.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2003)

Apple's G5 commercial right off Apple's web site.  Plus, here is the Pods Unite off Apple's site. Get the ads while you can.


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

It's annoying how with both of those commercials, the sound keeps cutting out on my computer.

Aside from that, does the new Beetle have a space to plug the iPod in and play over the stereo like she seems to do?


----------

